# Eclipse Profiler -- Referenzen suchen



## Khano (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze die Eclipse IDE zur Projektentwicklung.

Nun wäre es schön, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte nach Referenzen zu suchen.
Also ich habe eine Liste mit allen möglichen Objekten, sagen wir ein Datenmodell.
Es gibt aber noch Referenzen von außerhalb auf diese Datenobjekte.

Gibt es einen Weg mit dem Debugger, Plugin, sonstigem Profiler nachzusehen, wer Referenzen auf diese Objekte hält? Abgesehen von der Liste selbst?
Mit dem Debugger kann ich Referenzen sehen, aber ab der ersten Referenz kann ich nicht tiefer absteigen, also die Referenz der Referenz sehen.

Also zum Beispiel Anzeige --> DatenContainer --> Modell Objekt Liste
Ich kann mir anzeigen lassen, dass die Objekte der "Modell Objekt Liste" in DatanContainer referenziert werden, aber dann sehe ich nicht, wer DatenContainer referenziert.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee 

Schönen Abend und besten Dank für jeden Vorschlag


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2010)

Du versuchst ein Memory Leak zu finden?
Eclipse Memory Analyzer Open Source Project


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2010)

In der Java Perspective in Window->Preferences unter Java->Debug->Heap Walking: Das Häkchen bei "Display references as variables" setzen


----------



## Khano (17. Jun 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Und ja, ich versuche ein Memory Leak zu finden ...hätte ich wohl erwähnen können ;-)


----------



## Khano (17. Jun 2010)

Vielen Dank,

In der Java Perspective in Window->Preferences unter Java->Debug->Heap Walking: Das Häkchen bei "Display references as variables" setzen

hat bestens funktioniert und das Memory Leak wurde gefunden.


----------

